

Shopping analytics app backed by Eric Schmidt - evanrmurphy

Website: https://www.slice.com/<p>Headline that prompted my post: http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/12/eric-schmidt-backed-slice-reveals-revamped-ios-and-android-apps/<p>What do you think of this startup Eric Schmidt is funding? Is their product useful and will they succeed?
======
youngdev
"Is their product useful and will they succeed?"

I think the following line should answer your question:

"Since Slice’s launch in May 2011, the service has processed and tracked over
25 million purchases,"

